
If your Tesla knows where you are, China may too - bookmtn
https://www.apnews.com/4a749a4211904784826b45e812cff4ca
======
jtokoph
HN title is clickbait and doesn’t match the article. (HN title: If your Tesla
knows where you are, China May too)

Tesla vehicles sold in China report location data to the Chinese government.

> But other countries that are major markets for electronic vehicles — the
> United States, Japan, across Europe — do not collect this kind of real-time
> data.

~~~
elocinstr8t
But it kinda is though. Honestly, I don't know why but this doesn't really
surprised me at all. China is, and continues to go crazy serious with their AI
business so the Chinese government knowing your location shouldn't be a shock
to anyone anymore. However, it's nice to finally hear the Chinese people voice
their opinion about this. I mean, it's a good idea for tracking criminals, but
for common people, yeah, that's just creepy.

